
Bill Gates Speech Transcript - Scalability Day 1997 - rbanffy
http://www.microsoft.com/presspass/exec/billg/speeches/1997/Scale.aspx
======
zmonkeyz
I remember the Terraserver. It was always messed up when I wanted to check it
out. :P

